

Ask HN: How do you handle Ramadan? - cefarix

To my fellow Muslim HNers out there: How do you handle your work schedule during Ramadan, specially now that it's during summer for those of us in the northern hemisphere?<p>I had a lot of problems so far getting enough sleep between working normal daytime hours, going for Isha and Taraweeh prayers, and waking up for sehri/suhoor. But I think I've worked out a schedule that works for me now, but first a little background:<p>I work in my own startup. We're three people, and I'm the only coder. I really need my mind and body to be fresh in order to work enthusiastically, and I couldn't just sleep the whole day because I need to be able to communicate with my business partners, who keep normal hours. I also miss caffeine (Diet Coke usually) and something to munch on and keep the blood flowing to my head during the day.<p>So here's what I've come up with:<p>I wake up at 8 PM and do Iftar and pray Maghrib. Then at 9:30 PM I go to the mosque for Isha and Taraweeh, and I come back home around 11:30 PM. Take a few hours break, then get to the office by 3 or 4 AM. I start working, do sehri at the office and pray Fajr there too, and my partners come in at around 8 AM, so we have time to talk and work together. Then I head back home around noon, and go to sleep. So I'm getting almost 8 hours of sleep this way. And up until Fajr time, while I'm working, I can eat something and have caffeine too.<p>How do you handle it?
======
adlep
adlep pulls out his trusty anit-religion spray Sprays generously in all
directions, hoping to contain the odor that is trying to invade this race and
religion free discussion board...

Seriously, dude what the heck would you submit this here? Do you know what
hacker news is all about? Can you read?

~~~
davewasthere
Must be tough as a Muslim during Ramadan though. Would be a bugger if you were
in Norway, north of the Arctic circle. Does that mean you'd have to fast
continuously for the time that the sun doesn't set?

Lived in the Middle East a while ago and worked through one Ramadan. But
because of the latitude, it was a lot easier to fast during the day prior to
Iftar. (I'm not Muslim, but would fast if I was invited to Iftar at someone's
house...)

Nothing like a ton of hypoglycemic Muslims speeding home to Iftar to make you
concentrate on your driving.

